# Old tv programs we grew up with



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sitting thinking back to while I was growing up. There was one program that I couldnt live without. Magnum PI with Tom Selleck. The second was Macguyver with Richard Dean Andeeson and my third was Airwolf with Jean Michael Vincent.

Then the A-team and Knight Rider with Hawaii 5 O. Then for some reason Chips came ro mind... it was such a rush to reminisce about what I loved as a child....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lassie was the first program I can recall viewing, Father Knows Best, Petticoat Junction, Dick Van **** Show, My Three Sons, Hee Haw, Grand Ole Opry, Tom and Jerry, Casper, Tweety Bird, Road Runner, and Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All those and Happy days, Brady bunch, partridge family, bewitched, I dream if Jeanie.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup^^^ and Bonanza, little house on the Prairie, and as a small kid..Lost in Space


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Yup^^^ and Bonanza, little house on the Prairie, and as a small kid..Lost in Space


Ha! My dad and siblings are currently watching Bonanza and my little sister watches Little House On The Prairie just about everyday. One of my brothers also really likes Highway To Heaven. My three-year-old brother's favorite show is Roy Rodgers (and Bonanza). Yes, you read that right. Whenever someone gets shot on the show and has "blood" gushing out, dad just reassures my little brother that the "blood" is just ketchup and they aren't really dead. My brothers like to reenact the old Western shows, and this is what I heard the other day coming from my 3yo brother: "Dad look! I shot him and now he has ketchup coming out!" 😆🤣 Poor kid, my parents would have never let me watch that kind of stuff at that age. 😂 Pretty much, at least half of the stuff our family watches is older because a majority of the new series and movies seem like/are a boat load of junk! 🙂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I remember little house on the prearie and Buck Rodgers. Another favorite was Murder she wrote and Seventh Heaven. Partridge family was also my moms. As kids with my parents we all watched Bonanza....


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm watching In the heat of the night right now lol. I love watching the shows that my dad watched when I was a kid, the waltons is another good one.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Old tv programs? 
Who are you calling old??


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't watch a lot of TV as a kid, but I sure appreciate all those old shows now that I'm grown up!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

When I was around seven years old my family and I started watching "old" tv shows right before bed. My favorites were Happy Days and The Waltons. My sister says that her first real crush was John Boy. Last year we started a tradition that at lunch time everyone gathers in the living room and eats lunch while watching an episode of Happy Days since my little sisters were too young to remember it when we watched it the first time. And two years ago, around Christmas on a whim I turned Gunsmoke on TV and me and my older sister have been absolutely hooked ever since. We watch plenty of modern TV, but Gunsmoke is our favorite thing we watch. When they released it all on dvd we jumped at the opportunity to purchase it. Even though there are twenty seasons, we mostly save it for special occasions or when we need to de-stress. When we first started watching it our mom had to joke with us that we must be old ladies at heart because we'd turn it on, and I would embroider, and my sister would knit! 😆 But now we are too invested and want to pay more attention to it than doing other activities during it allows.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

All of the above plus
Longstreet
Alias Smith and Jones
Emergency
McHales Navy
Gilligans Island
Green Hornet
Batman


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When we moved to Texas we didn't have internet or cable or Dish. I bought dvds for the kids..usually old black and white shows from the $5 basket at wal mart lol. My kids love watching all the old westerns, the old old bug bunny show..I love Lucy was a fav. I think I had the only kids in the world when asked if they want to watch something they ask if it's in color 😆. Now to this day they prefer the old shows.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I really miss the old comics on Sat. Morning..Popeye,Mickey Mouse, Tom & Jerry, Heckle& Jeckle, Ma & Pa Kettle, Spanky & our Gang, Flipper, Rin Tin tin.,,,and who can forget...Mr. Ed! 💕


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I really miss the old comics on Sat. Morning..Popeye,Mickey Mouse, Tom & Jerry, Heckle& Jeckle, Ma & Pa Kettle, Spanky & our Gang, Flipper, Rin Tin tin.,,,and who can forget...Mr. Ed! 💕


Yep, I loved Flipper and Mr Ed too....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

My dad says he really likes Mr. Bean, but I think he just says that to tick off my mom and me. Just looking at the guy makes me feel....uncomfortable and watching his show makes me cringe!! 








Anyone a fan of Mr. Bean?? Or is my dad the only fan he's got? 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> When I was around seven years old my family and I started watching "old" tv shows right before bed. My favorites were Happy Days and The Waltons. My sister says that her first real crush was John Boy. Last year we started a tradition that at lunch time everyone gathers in the living room and eats lunch while watching an episode of Happy Days since my little sisters were too young to remember it when we watched it the first time. And two years ago, around Christmas on a whim I turned Gunsmoke on TV and me and my older sister have been absolutely hooked ever since. We watch plenty of modern TV, but Gunsmoke is our favorite thing we watch. When they released it all on dvd we jumped at the opportunity to purchase it. Even though there are twenty seasons, we mostly save it for special occasions or when we need to de-stress. When we first started watching it our mom had to joke with us that we must be old ladies at heart because we'd turn it on, and I would embroider, and my sister would knit! 😆 But now we are too invested and want to pay more attention to it than doing other activities during it allows.


Oh lord dont get me started on gunsmoke LOL


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh lord dont get me started on gunsmoke LOL


What? What do you mean? You love it? You hate it? Tell me please!!🤣😜


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My dad says he really likes Mr. Bean, but I think he just says that to tick off my mom and me. Just looking at the guy makes me feel....uncomfortable and watching his show makes me cringe!!
> View attachment 218098
> 
> Anyone a fan of Mr. Bean?? Or is my dad the only fan he's got? 😆


Oh gosh!........I tried to barry him in the back of my mind years ago.... And you just dug him up LOL🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> What? What do you mean? You love it? You hate it? Tell me please!!🤣😜


I.....I.... LOVE it! But my dad loves it more lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> I.....I.... LOVE it! But my dad loves it more lol


Yay! A fellow Gunsmoke fan! I love it to death! 🤠


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay! A fellow Gunsmoke fan! I love it to death! 🤠


Haha🤣🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh gosh!........I tried to barry him in the back of my mind years ago.... And you just dug him up LOL🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Ooops! So sorry! Hope you can sleep well tonight! 😴😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Gunsmoke....hmmm, that sounds familiar, I think my dad and siblings watch that too. I'll have to pay attention next time it's on! Sounds like I'm really missing out!! 😁🤠 Usually, when my family is watching tv, I'm on TGS. Unless, something I really like is on, then I'll watch that instead, but there's not too many movies/series that can beat being on here. 😄


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Beverly Hillbillies, Mash, the Lawrence Welk show, Star Trek, and Captain CAVEman.
Grizzly Adams, Wonderful World of Disney, Chips, Perry Mason. 
We had a black and white TV and 4 channels lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I still watch most of these shows! I was Bonanza, The rifle man and Gun smoke every day. 
The heat of the night came on at night on the only channel we picked up when I was super young. I was going to marry Bubba lol 
But I do miss Matlock. I would sit there and try to figure out who was guilty. I was just thinking about that the other day. There are more I just can’t think of them


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

double j said:


> I'm watching In the heat of the night right now lol. I love watching the shows that my dad watched when I was a kid, the waltons is another good one.


One of my uncle's used to have a car lot in Georgia. In the heat of the night would rent his antique cars. So look for Save More auto tags.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so many I loved and still watch! Due South, MASH, Chips (I have on dvd), MacGyver, A Team, Happy Days, the Andy Griffith show, star trek, get smart, gun smoke ( still watch it with my dad), Cheyenne, Daniel Boone, Rin Tin Tin, Won ton ton (old movie does anyone else remember it?), knight rider, The Monkees, Gilligans Island and ofcourse the misfits of science was a fav!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How about...Perry Mason, Iron sides, McHales Navy, Leave it to Beaver, My Three Sons, The Martian, High Chapperal, Zorro, The Rifleman, Roy Rogers, & Mr. McGoo...lol lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I love Mr. Bean! And Little House on the Prairie! All the tv now is just junk or filled with propaganda!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It's funny we still watch Perry now so forgot about it lol. Oh iron sides I almost forgot about ( he was also in rear window). My favorite Martian! Mork? Perfect strangers and the dukes of hazard


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Anyone a fan of Mr. Bean?? Or is my dad the only fan he's got? 😆


_raises hand_ ✋

My husband and his parents are downstairs watching "Merry Christmas, Mr. Bean" as I type. I like Mr. Bean, but his Christmas episode was only good for one viewing--not necessarily a repeat. 

"Mr. Bean's Holiday" is one of my favorites though. Great movie.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol my 13 year old daughter LOVES Mr Bean!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, why didn't you just title this, "Reveal your age"?!?

I start my day with My Three Sons and classic cartoons on MeTV followed by two episodes of Leave it to Beaver. Later in the day we watch Bewitched, That Girl and The Walton's. In the early evening it is often Barney Miller. On weekends we see The Flintstones, The Jetsons, Gilligan's Island and The Brady Bunch.
So, you know what we watched when we were younger. We watch very little of new TV shows. I own all of I Love Lucy and The Dick VanDyke show and Big Bang Theory. (The one show from fairly recently that we enjoy.)




Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My dad says he really likes Mr. Bean, but I think he just says that to tick off my mom and me. Just looking at the guy makes me feel....uncomfortable and watching his show makes me cringe!!
> View attachment 218098
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, my husband and I watch it on Hulu I believe; usually when we need something mindless after a long, busy day.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> Big Bang Theory. (The one show from fairly recently that we enjoy.)


I love Big Bang Theory too. Have you ever seen the spin-off Young Sheldon? It's terrific in my humble opinion.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We were farmers of chickens untill I was 5. When Farmer Brown chickens died a death under a cloud of bird flue in the 70's. So we moved to the city. So the in thing for baby sitters was a tv. Our rules were 7 to 8 PM was tv time. Also the only time family friendly tv was aired. I remember M*A*S*H* and the Waltons very well. At breakfast at 5AM we watched the black and white Micky and Donald cartoons. As time, tv and eras changed we started renting things like bed knobs and broom sticks, chitty chitty bang bang and the Sound of Music. I returned to my classics when my brother was born because he annoyed me. 7th heaven taught me love and patience and murder she wrote taught me to investigate why my faverite doll kept going missing. When my sister was born 8 years later the Lion King drove me insane so I turned back to my old classics. Today we watch tv after dinner and before bed. My 11 year old loves the re-runs. Particullarly face from the A-team and McGuyver... but she still wants to marry Bobby van Jaarsveld (south african singer). No ambition. 🤣. I super loved Tom Selleck he was my dads doppelganger. My dad was so worried I will want to marry his look a like...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Okay, why didn't you just title this, "Reveal your age"?!?
> 
> I start my day with My Three Sons and classic cartoons on MeTV followed by two episodes of Leave it to Beaver. Later in the day we watch Bewitched, That Girl and The Walton's. In the early evening it is often Barney Miller. On weekends we see The Flintstones, The Jetsons, Gilligan's Island and The Brady Bunch.
> So, you know what we watched when we were younger. We watch very little of new TV shows. I own all of I Love Lucy and The Dick VanDyke show and Big Bang Theory. (The one show from fairly recently that we enjoy.)
> ...


Well I mean age. . . May be I should say NCIS or ok it's hard to think of shows that started much later. I can just show my age.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> We were farmers of chickens untill I was 5. When Farmer Brown chickens died a death under a cloud of bird flue in the 70's. So we moved to the city. So the in thing for baby sitters was a tv. Our rules were 7 to 8 PM was tv time. Also the only time family friendly tv was aired. I remember M*A*S*H* and the Waltons very well. At breakfast at 5AM we watched the black and white Micky and Donald cartoons. As time, tv and eras changed we started renting things like bed knobs and broom sticks, chitty chitty bang bang and the Sound of Music. I returned to my classics when my brother was born because he annoyed me. 7th heaven taught me love and patience and murder she wrote taught me to investigate why my faverite doll kept going missing. When my sister was born 8 years later the Lion King drove me insane so I turned back to my old classics. Today we watch tv after dinner and before bed. My 11 year old loves the re-runs. Particullarly face from the A-team and McGuyver... but she still wants to marry Bobby van Jaarsveld (south african singer). No ambition. 🤣. I super loved Tom Selleck he was my dads doppelganger. My dad was so worried I will want to marry his look a like...


Oh my dad was nicknamed MacGyver because he could fix anything. Working in the mines you have to be able to fix stuff with limited supplies and he always got it done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, so many shows I forgot about. 😮🤗


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its ok Toth.... I was in the same boat


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well there are many I can't even remember the titles too.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Every Friday night when I was a kid you could find me watching my favorite show The Dukes of Hazzard! I miss that old show. Can't find it anywhere now....must not have been very popular or something. Loved Sanford and Son, Diff'rent Strokes, Benson, MacGyver, Magnum P.I., Simon and Simon, Perfect Strangers, Night Court, Cheers, Facts of Life, Silver Spoons, Little House on the Prairie. Oh man! I could go on and on! I miss those old shows. I'm so thankful for youtube! I can go there anytime I feel like reliving my childhood.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The Dukes of Hazard is the best!!! The original not the remakes.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

JML Farms said:


> Every Friday night when I was a kid you could find me watching my favorite show The Dukes of Hazzard! I miss that old show. Can't find it anywhere now....must not have been very popular or something. Loved Sanford and Son, Diff'rent Strokes, Benson, MacGyver, Magnum P.I., Simon and Simon, Perfect Strangers, Night Court, Cheers, Facts of Life, Silver Spoons, Little House on the Prairie. Oh man! I could go on and on! I miss those old shows. I'm so thankful for youtube! I can go there anytime I feel like reliving my childhood.


They have dukes of hazard on dvd. Lol I bought it a while back then they started trying to ban the box for the flag. So not sure if still available on dvd now any more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, the dukes, totally forgot about them. Ugg 😆


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep, when Bo and Luke were replaced by Coy and Vance in the original series, I was devastated! It was like when Mom and Dad tried to convince me the mall santa was the real Santa! The remakes and reunions were fair to partly cloudy, but in a drought, you'll take them.


Boers4ever said:


> The Dukes of Hazard is the best!!! The original not the remakes.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

JML Farms said:


> Yep, when Bo and Luke were replaced by Coy and Vance in the original series, I was devastated! It was like when Mom and Dad tried to convince me the mall santa was the real Santa! The remakes and reunions were fair to partly cloudy, but in a drought, you'll take them.


I know! You couldn't take my Bo away lol I took up archery because of the duke boys lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We also have all the seasons of Dukes on dvd...with the proper General Lee 😉
I can’t stand remakes either. If it aint broke....don’t try fixin it!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> We also have all the seasons of Dukes on dvd...with the proper General Lee 😉
> I can’t stand remakes either. If it aint broke....don’t try fixin it!


If we had more shows like we did back then now maybe the world would be a kinder less violent place.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> If we had more shows like we did back then now maybe the world would be a kinder less violent place.


Amen!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an office (ok, living space) in my barn- after 7 hours of chores, I grab supper (in the barn), head for the office and watch dvd's for a few episodes of something. I have the dvd series of most 
everything you all have posted that they have had for sale, or did in the last few years. All the NCIS ones, CSI plus all the 60's and '70's. I have absolutely no clue any current 
tv shows, other than Mystery of Oak Island or Dr. Pol. (and even then, I only ever see the reruns! ) Anyone have St. Elsewhere series on DVD? That one I cannot find.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> I have an office (ok, living space) in my barn- after 7 hours of chores, I grab supper (in the barn), head for the office and watch dvd's for a few episodes of something. I have the dvd series of most
> everything you all have posted that they have had for sale, or did in the last few years. All the NCIS ones, CSI plus all the 60's and '70's. I have absolutely no clue any current
> tv shows, other than Mystery of Oak Island or Dr. Pol. (and even then, I only ever see the reruns! ) Anyone have St. Elsewhere series on DVD? That one I cannot find.


Here you go...








ST. ELSEWHERE DVD COMPLETE SERIES 25 DVD SET


THE ST. ELSEWHERE COMPLETE SERIES DVD SET FEATURES ALL 137 EPISODES ON 25 DVD'S VIEWING QUALITY IS 8 OUT OF 10 DISCS (DVD-R) WILL ARRIVE IN PROTECTIVE SLEEVES WITH A DISC # ON EACH SLEEVE MANUFACTURED ON DEMAND/NO CASES OR ARTWORK THIS SHOW HAS NEVER BEEN RELEASED TO DVD.



classicdvdworld.com


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Who watched The bugaloos, HR huff and puff and LidsVille. I remember when you kids were young we found a VHS set of these shows and others from the same line. I was so excited. But my kids were like..yuk lol. But they sat and watch every one lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok one I had almost forgotten about was "The Greatest American Hero"

Does anybody else remember that one? Watched it with my dad but don't remember it in great detail.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Who watched The bugaloos, HR huff and puff and LidsVille. I remember when you kids were young we found a VHS set of these shows and others from the same line. I was so excited. But my kids were like..yuk lol. But they sat and watch every one lol.


I used to love HR Puffnstuff, i got them for my daughter years ago...huh, I wonder if they’re still in a box somewhere....I have a couple of boxes of old vhs tapes in a closet. wonder if the grandkids would watch them....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

HR Puffenstuff was great! My friend (we were 7) and I would both fit in one easy chair- we giggled and laughed so hard. I think we laughed just to laugh! 
Those great days when a cartoon would set you off on a giggling spree! (nothing giggles like 2 little girls!) We drove her mom crazy! My dad wouldn't let
us watch much tv then- so, it was super delicious to get to watch it across the street! Our farm was on most of the property- only a couple houses with people
in a few miles either way. Woods and fields.....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Name the show.
Name the character.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Name the show.
Name the character.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Name the show.
> Name the character.
> 
> View attachment 218323


The Rockford files! Wasn't his character Jim or James Rockford?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Name the show.
> Name the character.
> 
> View attachment 218324


Thinking I should save this for the next person but another favorite of mine I had forgotten about. We always would strike the pose for pictures.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Name the show.
Name the character.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Name the show.
> Name the character.
> 
> View attachment 218323


Rockford files Jim Rockford


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Name the show.
> Name the character.
> 
> View attachment 218324


Farrah Fawcett Charlie’s angels


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Farrah Fawcett Charlie’s angels


Character!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Name the show
Name the actor and his character


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Character!!


Jill munroe


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Name the show.
> Name the character.
> View attachment 218327


Ugh, I had to think...is it Due South and wasn’t his name Fraser?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Ugh, I had to think...is it Due South and wasn’t his name Fraser?


Yes Benton Fraser . One of the funnest things especially with the "deaf wolf"


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Name the show
> Name the actor and his character
> 
> View attachment 218335


Drawing a blank in this one.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Drawing a blank in this one.


It ran from ‘71-‘72 about it also had a white German Shepard in it...

Due South was a lucky guess 😊


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> It ran from ‘71-‘72 about it also had a white German Shepard in it...
> 
> Due South was a lucky guess 😊


Wait was it Pax the dogs name? It's funny I remember the animals and not the people hahaha. Still drawing blank on the show name thought but think I remember the dog being a seeing eye dog right? Slept some since then lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Wait was it Pax the dogs name? It's funny I remember the animals and not the people hahaha. Still drawing blank on the show name thought but think I remember the dog being a seeing eye dog right? Slept some since then lol


Yes, his name was Pax lol, yes he was a seeing eye dog...give up?

Show: Longstreet
Character : Mike Longstreet
Actor: James Franciscis


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Name the show:
Name the Characters:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Name the show:
> Name the Characters:
> View attachment 218356


Was this Alias Smith and Jones? Hannibal and kid right?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Name the show:
Name the Characters:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Name the show:
> Name the Characters:
> View attachment 218358


Night court...can’t remember names lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Was this Alias Smith and Jones? Hannibal and kid right?


Yep, Hannibal Heyes and Kid Curry😃


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Night court...can’t remember names lol


Well Bull and Harry are the only ones I remember names for.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone remember this one? It was a movie and not a tv series.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

When I was growing up, "The Simpsons," "X-Files," "Seinfeld," and "King of the Hill" were big hits on TV, but I wasn't allowed to watch any of them. My family didn't watch much TV, period, but when we did it was reruns of "I Love Lucy," "The Andy Griffith Show," "The Addams Family," and "Leave it to Beaver." I love all of those, especially the first two. 

Phil introduced me to "X-Files" after we got married and I love them. Phil and I both discovered "King of the Hill" about 10 years ago and it's one of our favorite shows. We have all 13 seasons on DVD. Hank Hill reminds me way too much of my dad! 

The "A-Team" was a hit when Phil and I were very little kids (Mr. T was Phil's childhood hero), but Phil and I never watched the show until sometime around 2008. We love it. We have all of them on DVD. 

A few years back we watched through "Dukes of Hazzard". It was fun, but it wasn't A-Team quality so we rehomed that DVD set. 

Spongebob Squarepants was big when I was in college and I gotta say... I love that cartoon! It actually reminds me a lot of the original Looney Tunes. Very slapstick, very ridiculous, but cleverer in that there are lots of jokes and storylines adults can actually appreciate more than kids. And the animation is great. 

One of me and Phil's all-time-favorite shows will probably always be "Corner Gas". It's right up there with "King of the Hill." It was made in the early 2000's and is Canadian. We discovered it about 2 years ago and we absolutely LOVE it! I wish it had more seasons (like, WAY more seasons!). Great show and reminds me way too much of my own life growing up in a very small, very remote town. 

For Christmas I bought Phil the Rupert Davies "Maigret" series. He loves murder mystery shows and apparently this version hasn't been seen for over 50 years even though it's widely regarded as one of the best. We look forward to watching it. 

Lately we also started watching "Starsky & Hutch". It took us a little while to get into it but the show seems to be hitting its stride and we're enjoying it. 

For many years we enjoyed "Doctor Who" but we haven't kept up with it lately. It started getting too preachy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, now I feel old. 🤣


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The original "Emergency" series. Randolph Mantooth was so handsome! That series was based on real stuff- it helped launch the paramedics across the country.
If you watch it, the early safety rigs make one cringe- I was in charge of Safety for our company working in Chem. plants for 20 years- Safety was drummed into me and
the Co. (OSHA, don't ya know). Anyway- the early 1970's were just starting to realize things like airbottles and masks while fighting fires, saftey belts, (now harnesses, etc).
Anyway- it is a fun show....
Adding Kevin Tighe- he was always the practical one. I wanted to be a paramedic, but our local FD was (and is) all volunteer and in those days, females were not permitted. Luckily that has all changed!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> The original "Emergency" series. Randolph Mantooth was so handsome! That series was based on real stuff- it helped launch the paramedics across the country.
> If you watch it, the early safety rigs make one cringe- I was in charge of Safety for our company working in Chem. plants for 20 years- Safety was drummed into me and
> the Co. (OSHA, don't ya know). Anyway- the early 1970's were just starting to realize things like airbottles and masks while fighting fires, saftey belts, (now harnesses, etc).
> Anyway- it is a fun show....


I became a paramedic because of that show...lol Both Kevin Tighe and Randy Mantooth trained for the show where I was trained . One of my friends sons just graduated paramedic/FF training because when I used to babysit him I made him watch it. ...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Does anyone remember this one? It was a movie and not a tv series.
> View attachment 218359


I give up...clue please


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Damfino said:


> When I was growing up, "The Simpsons," "X-Files," "Seinfeld," and "King of the Hill" were big hits on TV, but I wasn't allowed to watch any of them. My family didn't watch much TV, period, but when we did it was reruns of "I Love Lucy," "The Andy Griffith Show," "The Addams Family," and "Leave it to Beaver." I love all of those, especially the first two.
> 
> Phil introduced me to "X-Files" after we got married and I love them. Phil and I both discovered "King of the Hill" about 10 years ago and it's one of our favorite shows. We have all 13 seasons on DVD. Hank Hill reminds me way too much of my dad!
> 
> ...


You're not missing much with the new doctor who. It went off the deep end with the last doctor and the flux. It will either end soon or change doctors by my dad's and minds feelings. Could be wrong but it got really strange.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> I give up...clue please


Super fuzz. Cop got exposed to nuclear explosion instead of dying ended up with super powers. But the color red would make his powers inactive if he saw it. It was silly they floated on a big balloon made from bubble gum.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, now I feel old. 🤣


It's ok we can feel old together


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Super fuzz. Cop got exposed to nuclear explosion instead of dying ended up with super powers. But the color red would make his powers inactive if he saw it. It was silly they floated on a big balloon made from bubble gum.


Doesn’t ring a bell 🧐


DDFN said:


> It's ok we can feel old together


Make that three of us lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Doesn’t ring a bell 🧐
> 
> Make that three of us lol


Peeked on YouTube and they have the full movie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I watched an episode of "Emergency" last eve. A wild fire in LA- a small girl's pigmy goat was injured in the fire- The paramadics, doctors at Rampart hospital and 
Animal Control all helped save the goat kid. Silly me, I was on the edge of my seat watching the episode- It was from 44 years ago, it's only a show, most everyone in 
it is either dead or really old and that goat crossed the rainbow bridge ages ago! But, I was still enthralled- spoiler alert, after open heart surgery, he was saved!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> I watched an episode of "Emergency" last eve. A wild fire in LA- a small girl's pigmy goat was injured in the fire- The paramadics, doctors at Rampart hospital and
> Animal Control all helped save the goat kid. Silly me, I was on the edge of my seat watching the episode- It was from 44 years ago, it's only a show, most everyone in
> it is either dead or really old and that goat crossed the rainbow bridge ages ago! But, I was still enthralled- spoiler alert, after open heart surgery, he was saved!


I remember that episode wasn’t the goats name William or something like that? 
Does anyone remember ...
The ghost and Mrs Muir?
Or 
Please Don’t eat the daisys?
I was scrolling through stars that passed this year and some of their actors were on the list.
I almost forgot about the shows but I remember liking them.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> I remember that episode wasn’t the goats name William or something like that?
> Does anyone remember ...
> The ghost and Mrs Muir?
> Or
> ...


I remember please don't eat the daisys but not the ghost one.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> I remember please don't eat the daisys but not the ghost one.


It didn’t run long but was fun.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> It didn’t run long but was fun.


I will have to look it up.

Here is a silly question. Entertaining the idea of buying Disney plus for my parents since dad's about to have surgery and will be recovering for a while. We love old good programming but he has seen about everything. He laughs at night when he turns it to perry mason and states that he wants to see if it's a "new" one (one he doesn't remember). 

Does anyone have experience with Disney plus? Would it be worth it to keep him from being bored or should I just buy up a bunch if dvds? It's just mom would have to change the dvds for him and she doesn't get around well. Catch 22 which is why I was thinking something streaming for them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DDFN said:


> I will have to look it up.
> 
> Here is a silly question. Entertaining the idea of buying Disney plus for my parents since dad's about to have surgery and will be recovering for a while. We love old good programming but he has seen about everything. He laughs at night when he turns it to perry mason and states that he wants to see if it's a "new" one (one he doesn't remember).
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Disney plus? Would it be worth it to keep him from being bored or should I just buy up a bunch if dvds? It's just mom would have to change the dvds for him and she doesn't get around well. Catch 22 which is why I was thinking something streaming for them.


I’m sorry your dad need surgery!
I lived on it and prime after my accident. I was stuck immobile for months. They also have National Geographic, Star Wars and Marvel included in Disney plus. I have a huge dvd collection but it’s so much easier to use streaming when you’re laid up. Amazon prime has a lot of good shows too. It got me through the 10 months I couldn’t walk. It’s definitely worth the money.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I will have to look it up.
> 
> Here is a silly question. Entertaining the idea of buying Disney plus for my parents since dad's about to have surgery and will be recovering for a while. We love old good programming but he has seen about everything. He laughs at night when he turns it to perry mason and states that he wants to see if it's a "new" one (one he doesn't remember).
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Disney plus? Would it be worth it to keep him from being bored or should I just buy up a bunch if dvds? It's just mom would have to change the dvds for him and she doesn't get around well. Catch 22 which is why I was thinking something streaming for them.


Hulu is good as is Netflix and Amazon prime (which also comes with music books ect)! It depends what kind of shows he's into! I think streaming service would be better than DVD as well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes, Netflix is good too. I’m not overly fond of Hulu not as much content I like. My kids set up everything while I was in the hospital so I’d have something to do while I recouped. It was really sweet.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, Netflix is good too. I’m not overly fond of Hulu not as much content I like. My kids set up everything while I was in the hospital so I’d have something to do while I recouped. It was really sweet.


That's is so sweet of them!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> I’m sorry your dad need surgery!
> I lived on it and prime after my accident. I was stuck immobile for months. They also have National Geographic, Star Wars and Marvel included in Disney plus. I have a huge dvd collection but it’s so much easier to use streaming when you’re laid up. Amazon prime has a lot of good shows too. It got me through the 10 months I couldn’t walk. It’s definitely worth the money.


He is a big sci-fi fan and into national geo too so it seems like a good option. His time is estimated at 3 months but has always been a very active person. I may go ahead and get him set up then before surgery next week. Lol as I type this he just flipped over to perry to see if it's a new one lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> He is a big sci-fi fan and into national geo too so it seems like a good option. His time is estimated at 3 months but has always been a very active person. I may go ahead and get him set up then before surgery next week. Lol as I type this he just flipped over to perry to see if it's a new one lol


I think you should! He would absolutely love it and if he doesn't find what he likes you can cancel and go with something else


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> I remember that episode wasn’t the goats name William or something like that?
> Does anyone remember ...
> The ghost and Mrs Muir?


Yep, the goat was "William" and I do remember the ghost and Mrs. Muir- but not who the actors were.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> I think you should! He would absolutely love it and if he doesn't find what he likes you can cancel and go with something else


Sounds like a plan and thanks. I am so old fashion I don't normally get into the "cool kids" stuff but it seemed like a good time to think about giving it a try. Lol thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Sounds like a plan and thanks. I am so old fashion I don't normally get into the "cool kids" stuff but it seemed like a good time to think about giving it a try. Lol thanks for the reassurance!


Oh I know what you mean! What kind of streaming device does he have if it's a roku have him look up the channel Pluto (either way look it up) that's got some great channels and streaming options!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> Oh I know what you mean! What kind of streaming device does he have if it's a roku have him look up the channel Pluto (either way look it up) that's got some great channels and streaming options!


My sister has a roku. She lives with them but is disabled (mom's also disabled) and after dad's injury (working grocery stores during initial pandemic rushes literally broke him, hurt on the job). So now is his second surgery to repair the damage. Long story but getting there slowly. 
I will have then look up the Pluto channel tomorrow night. I am just glad before all this covid craziness happened I was able to buy the small farm next to them to be closer to help out. Then covid hit.

Guess we will need to change last name to Jones after getting Disney plus lol sounds like we will be keeping up with them now 
Thanks


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah Pluto is a free option so you can't go wrong there! So sorry about your dad prayers sent!
That's awesome so close!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can buy a cheap roku on Amazon, that’s where I got mine. I bought the one without voice control. I don’t have any smart TV’s or anything so it’s how I got all the channels. The Roku channel has oldies but goodies for free too. (NO, you don’t need alexa, Amazon’s just pushing their junk)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for your prayers and helping me get high tech!

I got both mom and dad tablets awhile back and mom watches youtube on her tablet. Lol when dad's tablet isn't a coaster it's a car diagnostic tool lol. Taught him how to text and use Google earth on his phone. He doesn't have fb messenger down yet but texts and sends pics like a pro now. About to head up and check on them this morning and probably watch a gunsmoke or too before I get back on thing a I really should be getting caught up on. MARSHAL Dillon and MISS Kitty here we come !


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Thank you for your prayers and helping me get high tech!
> 
> I got both mom and dad tablets awhile back and mom watches youtube on her tablet. Lol when dad's tablet isn't a coaster it's a car diagnostic tool lol. Taught him how to text and use Google earth on his phone. He doesn't have fb messenger down yet but texts and sends pics like a pro now. About to head up and check on them this morning and probably watch a gunsmoke or too before I get back on thing a I really should be getting caught up on. MARSHAL Dillon and MISS Kitty here we come !


Lol  funny...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> Lol  funny...


No joke when we watched ncis and Gibbs was given the iPad and someone made a comment about they thought he was using it as a coaster I looked straight at my dad and laughed! It happens in real life!


----------

